# what do these numbers mean???



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm looking at a 1987 Honda HS55K2 and since I won't be able to go look at it in person for a few days I did some research, found some parts diagrams and there seems to more letters after the model number:

Honda Engines HS55K2 TA
Honda Engines HS55K2 TAS
Honda Engines HS55K2 WA
Honda Power Equipment HS55K2 TA
Honda Power Equipment HS55K2 TAS
Honda Power Equipment HS55K2 WA

So my question is what do the letters TA, TAS, and WA stand for?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

TA = track unit
TAS = track unit with electric start
WA = wheel unit
WAS = wheel unit with electric start (found on later models)

K2 = this is the version of the model :blush:

:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is some detailed info on it

Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Snowblower Parts by Model Number
*
Model and Serial Numbers*

_While at first, the model numbers for the different snowblower models may look like gibberish, they actually do mean something. Let's take a look at a typical model number. 

HS521K1 AS

In this model number, "HS" simply stands for Honda Snowblower". The first number, 5, represents the horsepower (4.5 in this case), which is usually rounded to the nearest whole number. The next two numbers give the clearing width for this model, 21". Models made before 1987 will not have the clearing width as part of the model number. The "K1" indicates the version of that model. Honda may make small changes in a model from time to time. The new version will have approximately the same specifications as the previous one, so it's not given a new model number. Instead, Honda gives it a new K number. The HS521 is replaced by the HS521K1, and so on. Some of the changes are obvious, but some are not. The most reliable way to tell which K number your machine has is by using the frame serial number, usually located on the rear of the chassis near where the handles are connected. Where needed, we list the serial number ranges for the different versions below. 

The letters after the model number tell about some of the features of the model. "A" simply means that the machine was made for the American market. The "S" indicates electric start. On self-propelled models, there will be either a "T", indicating track drive, or a "W", indicating wheel drive.

Below is a complete listing every Honda snow blower model marketed in the United States, around 50 in all. Model series are vaguely arranged in the order they were first sold, from earliest to latest. All dates are approximate. Model numbers for which we have parts lists up will have highlighted links.

*Indicates an older model for which many parts may no longer be available.

Models: 
HS35 A* (1982-1985) G150-TA/TJ Engine 
HS50 TA* (1983-1984) G200-TA Engine, Track Drive 
HS50 WA* (1983-1984) G200-TA Engine, Wheel Drive 
HS70 TA* (1984-1985) G300-TA Engine, Track Drive 
HS70 WA* (1984-1985) G300-TA Engine, Wheel Drive 
HS55 TA (1984-1985) GX140-TA Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial HS-1000001 to 1099999 
HS55 WA (1984-1985) GX140-TA Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial HS-1000001 to 1099999 
HS55K1 TA (1985-1987) GX140-TAS Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial HS55K1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS55K1 WA (1985-1987) GX140-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial HS55K1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS55K1 TAS (1986-1987) GX140-TA1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial HS55K1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS55K2 TA (1987-1989) GX140-TAS Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial HS55K2-1200001 to 1299999 
HS55K2 WA (1987-1989) GX140-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial HS55K2-1200001 to 1299999 
HS55K2 TAS (1987-1989) GX140-TA1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial HS55K2-1200001 to 1299999 
HS80 TA (1985-1987) GX240-TAS Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SA1-1000001 to 1099999 
HS80 WA (1985-1987) GX240-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SA1-1000001 to 1099999 
HS80 TAS (1986-1987) GX240-TA1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SA1-1000001 to 1099999 
HS80 WAS (1986-1987) GX240-TA1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SA1-1000001 to 1099999 
HS80K1 TA (1987-1991) GX240-TAS Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SA1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS80K1 WA (1987-1991) GX240-TAS Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SA1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS80K1 TAS (1987-1991) GX240-TA1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SA1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS80K1 WAS (1987-1991) GX240-TA1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SA1-1100001 to 1199999 
HS522 TA (1987-1990) GX140-TY1 Engine, Track Drive 
HS522 WA (1987-1990) GX140-TY1 Engine, Wheel Drive 
HS521 A (1988-1990) GX140-TY9 Engine, Frame Serial SAG-1000001 to 1099999 
HS521 AS (1989-1991) GX140-TD1 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SAG-1000001 to 1099999 
HS521K1 A (1990-1996) GX140-TD3 Engine, Frame Serial SAG-1100001 to 1199999 
HS521K1 AS (1991-1996) GX140-TD4 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SAG-1100001 to 1199999 
HS828 TAS (1991-1992) GX240-TY7 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAH-1000001 to 1999999 
HS828K1 TAS (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2000001 to 2042094 
HS828K1 TAS/A (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2042095 to 2099999 
HS828K1 TAS/B (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2100001 to 2119999 
HS828K1 TAS/C (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2120001 and up 
HS828K1 WAS (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2000001 to 2042094 
HS828K1 WAS/A (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2042095 to 2099999 
HS828K1 WAS/B (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAK-2100001 and up 
HS828K1 TA (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2000001 to 2042180 
HS828K1 TA/A (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2042181 to 2099999 
HS828K1 TA/B (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2100001 to 2119999 
HS828K1 TA/C (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2120001 and up 
HS828K1 WA (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2000001 to 2042180 
HS828K1 WA/A (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2042181 to 2099999 
HS828K1 WA/B (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2100001 to 2119999 
HS828K1 WA/C (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAK-2120001 and up 
HS621 A/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-1000001 to 1038238 
HS621 A/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-138239 to 1099999 
HS621 A/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-1100001 and up 
HS621 AS/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1000001 to 1038358 
HS621 AS/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1038359 to 1099999 
HS621 AS/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1100001 and up 
HS624K1 TA/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2000001 to 2021945 
HS624K1 TA/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2021946 to 2099999 
HS624K1 TA/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY12 Engine, Track Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2100001 and up 
HS624K1 TC/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Track Drive, Headlight, Frame serial SZAJ-2000001 to 2099999 
HS624K1 TC/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Track Drive, Headlight, Frame serial SZAJ-2100001 and up 
HS624K1 WA/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2000001 to 2021945 
HS624K1 WA/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2021946 to 2099999 
HS624K1 WA/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY12 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame serial SZAJ-2100001 and up 
HS622 TA (1996-1999) GX160K1-JY3 Engine, Track Drive 
HS1132 TA (1997) GX340K1-TY3 Engine, Track Drive. Frame serial SZAF-1000001 to 1009999 
HS1132 TA/A (1997-2000) GX340K1-TY3 Engine, Track Drive. Frame serial SZAF-1010001 and up 
HS1132 TAS (1997) GX340K1-TY4 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start. Frame serial SZAF-1000001 to 1009999 
HS1132 TAS/A (1997-2000) GX340K1-TY4 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start. Frame serial SZAF-1010001 and up 
HS724 TA (199 GX200-JY5 Engine, Track Drive 
HS724 WA (199 GX200-JY5 Engine, Wheel Drive 
HS928 TA (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SZAS-1100001 to 1129999 
HS928 TA/A (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial SZAS-1130001 and up 
HS928 TAS (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAS-1100001 to 1129999 
HS928 TAS/A (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAS-1130001 and up 
HS928 WA (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAS-1100001 to 1129999 
HS928 WA/A (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial SZAS-1130001 and up 
HS928 WAS (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAS-1100001 to 1129999 
HS928 WAS/A (199 GX270-TY62 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAS-1130001 and up
HS520 A (1999-2000) GC160 Engine serial number GCAH-1000001 and up, frame serial number SZBG-6000001 to 6099999 
HS520 AS (1999-2000) GC160 Engine serial number GCAH-1000001 and up, frame serial number SZBG-6000001 to 6099999, Electric Start 
HS520 AA (2001-) GC160A Engine serial number GCAHA-1000001 and up, frame serial number SZBG-6000001 to 6099999 
HS520 ASA (2001-) GC160A Engine serial number GCAHA-1000001 and up, frame serial number SZBG-6000001 to 6099999, Electric Start 
HS520K1 ASA (2001-) GC160A Engine serial number GCAHA-1000001 and up, frame serial number SZBG-6100001 and up, Electric Start_


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

thanks for the info, when I get a look at this one I'll get the numbers and know more


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

thanks kindly for this. I was surprised to see I had a K2. 1206206 is my S/N so I thought for sure I'd have the ability to add an A/C starter but it doesnt seem like the housing will allow it. I've seen other HS55's with a bump in the red cowling where the electric starter seems to be inserted and I figured that was one of the upgrades from HS55 to K1 or K2 version... intersting. REGARDLESS, thanks for the invaluable info.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toats MaGoats said:


> thanks kindly for this. I was surprised to see I had a K2. 1206206 is my S/N so I thought for sure I'd have the ability to add an A/C starter but it doesnt seem like the housing will allow it. I've seen other HS55's with a bump in the red cowling where the electric starter seems to be inserted and I figured that was one of the upgrades from HS55 to K1 or K2 version... intersting. REGARDLESS, thanks for the invaluable info.


installing an electric start would be a costly procedure. cost as much or more than machine is worth. anyways, if you keep your 55 well tuned ( carb etc ) it should start right up. as most Honda's do. I have a 55 with 5w-30 oil and it starts 1st/2nd pull every time.


----------

